

Software Gets the World to Stop (Over) Eating - zalzally
http://a16z.com/2014/04/09/omada-health-behavior-change/

======
dalek2point3
does anyone have a recommendation for a good wireless weight tracker? i would
appreciate the following features:

\- multi user support \- ability to extract raw data \- android support and
web dashboard

